# Frikipedia - Wiki de Frikeadas



## juanma (Mar 13, 2009)

Un wiki de todas las frikeadas!
Nunca me lo espere.

http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Portada

Recomendado:
Argentina
http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Argentina

Estados Fundidos, perdon, Unidos de America
http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Estados_Unidos_de_América

Desde Hitler y el nazismo a un monton de personas en la historia y otras rarezas   
Saludos!

PD: Estos articulos son *100% NO SERIOS*, rianse un rato!
Alguna que otra verdad incomoda, pero no mas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

> De La Frikipedia, la enciclopedia '''extremadamente''' seria.
> 
> *La Argentina*
> 
> ...



Que apunte tan simpático, y que decir del de mi País  .

http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Colombia


----------



## Manonline (Mar 14, 2009)

La verdad es que dicen puras boludeces... acertan en un 4% lo que dicen y encima no saben ni de lo qe hablan. Los colores de los rasta son por etiopia, despues de leer eso deje de leer porque encima me dio bronca que bardeen a los bolivianos (ni hablar de poner "color mierda" al color de piel de los INDIGENAS).


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

Tomatelo con calma Manonline, es una web llena de estupideces y hay que entenderlo como tal.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (Mar 14, 2009)

Me lo tome con soda, pero bueno, espero que mis comentarios no hayan ofendido a nadie ni que los comentarios de la frikipedia pasen de largo en sus lectores, les deseo el fracaso 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 14, 2009)

Jajajajajaja... Mexico

http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Mexico

Zonas horarias: GTM GPS GPRS PRD OGT

Nombres oficiales (despues de las elecciones)
Estados Unidos Mexicanos de Norteamérica 
Republica Social Demócrata de Mexico


----------



## juanma (Mar 14, 2009)

Pero no nos quedemos con los paises!

George Bush
- _En aspañol, Jorge El Arbusto Caminante. ¿Ser Humano? Se rumorea que es el IV jinete del apocalipsis, dos pasos por detras de Adolf Hitler.Tambien se dice ser la persona con el retraso mental mas grande del mundo.
Ser mitológico y actual eterno verdugo de Nosedonde que encabeza la lista de criptozoología, y que desafía la teoría de la evolución de Darwin, en la cual el hombre actual (y la mujer también, o eso creo) proceden de los homínidos (vulgarmente conocidos como "micos")_
- _Es hermanastro de Sauron (sí, el malo de El Señor de los Anillos). _

Atlantis
_La Atlántida, capital de la sociedad de los delfines, guarda una de las mayores reservas de queso del universo después de la luna. Antes la Atlántida era una isla, pero hubo un pequeño accidente en el año 1455 a.C. que la sumergió bajo el agua, dicho fenómeno no fue mas que un iceberg que perdió el rumbo y se encontró en Hawai (nombre actual de la antigua posición de la Atlántida) chocó con la isla, y como es lógico, la isla se hundió. _

Tipos de Mujeres

_Ex-esposa
Proviene de la víbora cornuda, aunque el único que lleva cuernos en su nido es el marido. Este espécimen, variación del espécimen "maltratado", evolucionó a raíz del veneno, mala idea y peor intención y capacidad de asfixiar a sus víctimas en las de mayor tamaño. Son mujeres con maridos acaudalados, pocos hijos, movidas sólo por el interés del dinero. Normalmente, expetardas (ver mujer "putón"), que pillan a un millonetis que abandona a la mujer por ellas, les lega todos sus bienes, y en cuanto se cansan de él le dan puerta quedándose con todo el dinero, casas, coches y hasta con el corazón de él. Estas mujeres se pueden encontrar en:

   1. ex casas, ex coches y ex yates del ex marido.
   2. ex empresas, ex apartamentos de vacaciones y ex clubs privados del ex marido.
   3. en los bancos, peluquerías, estheticienes, clínicas de cirugía estética (como buena ex petarda venida a más, el ladrón siempre vuelve a la escena del crimen), tiendas de artículos de lujo y El Corte Inglés (segunda vivienda). 

Normalmente, sus profesiones anteriores eran secretaria, modelo, puta de lujo y enfermeras de clínicas privadas. _

   Buenisimo!


----------

